# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  قـصة القـيامة القامت بين الراحـل حسن الزبير ودكتور شادول

## musab aljak

* 
 

الشاعـر الراحل ( حسن الزبير ) كـان ذات يوم جالس بمكتبه وفجـأة دخـل عليه أحـد زملاءه متوتراً وبعـد أن سلم عليه قال له وبـدون مقـدمات : عايـز أوسِّـطـك تخطب لى زميلتنا ( فلانة ) فقال له : هـل إنـتـو متفاهمين من قـبـل ؟؟ ... فـرد بـنـعـم  ... فقال له إن شاء الله سـوف أخبـرها بـرغـبـتـك ... وبالفعـل حـدث ذلك  وأخبرها بـرغـبة زميله فقالت له : أمهلـنى للغـد لأفـكـر وأرد عـليك ...  وفى اليوم التالى أتت وأخبرته بعـدم موافقتها لأسباب تخصها ... فقال لها سأقول له بأنـك مخطوبة لأبن عـمك لكى لانجرح مشاعـره وإتـفـقـا على ذلك ... وعـنـدما أتى الخاطب  ليسأله عن ردها كان متوتراً كالمرة الأولى بل أكثر ... فحاول حسن الزبير  أن يهـدىء من توتـره ذلك فقال له : أقـعـد ياأخى أطلب ليك شاى أوبارد .  فقال له : ماعايز أقعـد ولاعايز شاى ولا بارد بس ورينى الحصل شنو ؟؟ فقال له حسن الزبير البت دى أمس طلبت فرصة عشان ترسل أهلها يـشـوفـو رأى إبن عمها الكان خاطبها ويبدو إنه متمسك بها ورفض التخلى عـنها وبعـدين بنات حواء كـُتار ياخى وربنا يديك الأحسن منها إن شاء الله . فقال الخاطب : يعـنى ماحاتـتـزوجنى ؟؟ فقال له  نعـم لأنها مخطوبة لأبن عـمها كما ذكرت لك .  فما كان منه إلا وأن ضرب الـتـربـيـزة وشـتت الورق الذى كان عـليها وقال بحسـرة وألـم : إن شاء الله الـقـيـامـة تـقـوم عـشـان الناس كلهم يتـلخـبطوا فى بعـض وده مايـفـرز ده من ده . فـرأي حـسـن الزبير أن يـداعـبـه ومخطـوبـتـه ( الأبـتـو ) وذلك بالأبيات التالية :   


إن شـاء الـلـه الـقـيـامـه تـقــوم عـشـــان ريـــدِك مـعـــاى مـابـْــدوم  
نــاس سـهــــرانــه طـــــوَّالــى ونــاس طــُـــول الـلـيـالــى تــنــُـــوم 
***** 
وأشـوف أنا كـيـف حـسـابــِك يـطـول عـلى الـوعْـد الـدوَام مـمْـطـول 
أنـا الـشـايـف كـتـيــر أحـبــاب بــِعـيـشــو الـريــده عَـرض وطــــول 
***** 
أنـا الـشـــــــايـل دوَام هــمـِّــــــك وأريــــــدِك ريــــــده زى أمـِّـــــــك 
وأغِـيـر مـن غِـيـرتـى ذاتــه عـلـيـك أخــاف أنـا يـالخـفـيـف دمـِّـــــك 
***** 
إن شـاء الـلـه الـقـيــامـه تـقــُــوم وكـُـــلْ زول يـمـشـى فـى حـالـــو 
عـشــــان مـاقـلـبـى يـرجـــع يـقــول حـــبـيـب الـدنـيـــا فـى بــالــــو 
*****  
وكان من الممكن أن تنتهى القصه عـنـد هـذا الحـد ولكن صديقه الدكتور/ أحمد فـرح شادول سمع بتلك الأبيات وقصتها ... فـلـم يصدق ذلك وقال له : الحكايه دى ما لـزمـيـلـك فى العـمل بل حصلت ليك إنت ذاتـك ... وإعـتبر ذلك حسادة من حسن الزبير كما رآها فـيـمـا كَـتـب :   

إن شــاء الـلـه الحــســادَه تـطـيـــر وتـمـتـــد الـسـعـــاده تـــدوم 
والـضـــاق الـعـذاب فـى الـريــد بـُكــره يـعـيـش ويـشـبـَع نــــوم 
***** 
وتـقـــول الـقـيــــامـه تـقـــــوم ؟! 
*****
عـشـــــــــان حـظـَّــــــك  ................ شَــــقـِـى ومـشــــئــوم 
وفـَـتـَحـَـنْ لـيـك بـنـات حـواء وجـافــاك لـيـلـه واحـــده الـنــوم 
***** 
بـتـقـــول الـقـيـــامـه تـقــــــوم ؟!
*****
 أنـحـنــا لاعـِـرفـنــا الـريــــد ولا زيـَّـــــك عِـشـِـقـنــا الـغـِــيــــد 
*****
وحـبـيـنــا الـقــريـب وبـعـيــــد وراجـعـنـا الـقــديـــم وجــديـــد
 ولاضـمـَّـانــا حـُضــن الـلـيــل مــع الـوجــه الـبـهـى وغـِـرِّيـــد
***** 
ولا لـلـيــل شـكـَيـنــا حــبـيـب إذا حــتـى الـعِـشـِـقــْـنـَـا عـنـيـــد  
ولانـظـَمْـنــا فـى الحـِلــــوات غـُـنــا ومـــــــوَّال دُرر وقـصـيـــد 
***** 
ولا لـيـنـــــا أبـنـعــــــوف غـَـنـَّــا لا الـصـابـــــــر ولا الـبــــاكى 
*****
خـيـالـِك عـِنــدى يـوماتـى صـبـاح خـيــرى ومـســـاء أفــراحـى 
أعـِـد مـيـعــادو بـالـلحـظــات وسـهــرى معـــاهــــو صَـبــَّـاحـى
***** 
عـيـونــِـك فــــوق عـيـــونـى تـنــوم وفـــوق آلامـى تــرتــاحـى  
وريـــدِك مـن عــواتـى الـريــح ألـِـمـُّـو وأضُـــم عـلى جـنــاحـى  
***** 
وتـقـــول الـقـيــــامـه تـقـــــوم ؟! 
*****
أنـحـنـا مـع الـسـعـاده نـسـيـر مـواكـب فـرحـه هـــادره هــديــــر 
نحـيـا ... نحـب ... نـعـيـش ونـغـيـر ونـعـلـن ثـــورة الـتـغـيـيـر 
***** 
نأكـل حـُب ونشـرب حـُب ونلـبـس حـُب ونـفـرح بالمحبه نـطـيـر 
نـعـيـش الـريـده عَـرض وطــُـول كـبـيـرنا مَـلِـك صغـيـرنا أمـيــر 
***** 
وتـسـمع صـوت هـتـافـنـا يجـيـك إن شـاء الـلـه الحسـادَه تـطـيـر 
وتـكـبـــــــــر وتــنـســـــى ........................ يـازغـبـيــــــــر  


هذه القصيدة حرَّكت فى دواخل الراحل ( حسن الزبير ) أشياء كثيرة كانت كامنة وطافـت بمخيلته صورة الجَـنـَّة التى وصفها رب العـباد فى كتابه العـزيز فكانت دافعـاً له للرد على صديقه ( دكتور شادول  ) مستعجلاً قيام القيامة بالفعـل ليثبت له حقيقة يعلمها جيداً كما يعلمها  الجميع وهى أن هنالك جنة عـرضها السموات والأرض وبها كل ماتشتهيه الأنفس  ومنها الحـُور العـِـيـن اللآئى وعـد بـهـن رب العـباد عـباده الصالحين وإن شاء الله جميع المسلمين ( قولوا آمين ) ... فـكَـتـب : 

إن شـاء الـلـه الـقـيـامه تـقــوم وعـشـمى فـى الـلـه ما شــويـه 
أدْخـُـــــل جـنــــة الـمـــــــأوى وهِـنـــــاك يــَـــــدُّونى حـُـــوريـه 
إتـَّـكـِـى فـى الأرائــــك أنــــــوم بـكــــــل حــبــــــــور وحــــريـه 
وإرتــاح مـن ده مـافـى وقــُـوم وأمِـشْ جـيـب لـَىْ وجـيـب لـيـَّـا 
أفــــــــارق دنــيــــة الـمـعــــدوم وألــقـَـى مَـطــــالـبـى بـالـنـيـَّه 
ولــو حَـنـِّيـت لـى لـحــم الـطـيــر تـجـيـنـى الـطـيـــره مـشــويـَّه 
عـشـانـَـك كـَيـَّه يـادكـتـــور تـكـــــون حـُـــــوريـتـى خـمــــــريه 
تـجــرجــر ديـســـا ده الـمــردوم ولـهجـتـَـه خـالـصــه عــربـيـه 
أخــلـِّى لـيــــك بـنـــات حـــواء تـحــاحـى صـبـــاح وعـصــريـه 
وتـبـقـى عــواطـلـى يـادكـتـــور هِـنـــاك لا مــرض ولا شــكـيـَّه 
هِـنـــاك لا أُذن سـَـمِـعــت .............. ولا بـعـيـــونــا مـــرئـيـا 
هـِنـــاك حــتـى الـرحــيــق مخـتـــوم وولـــدان طـايـفــه دوريـه 
لاعـشـــــــوائـى فــى الخـرطــــــوم ولاصـفـقــــــات تـجــــاريـه 
صَـفـِّى الـنـِّيــَّــه يامـهـجـــــوم بــــلاش هـجـمـــات هـبـــوبــيـه  
وإن شـاء الـلـه الـقـيــامــه تـقـــوم وتـنـجـح مـيــه فـى الـمـيـَّه  
 

وبما أن الشاعـر الراحل ( حسن الزبير ) من أكثر شعـراء جيله إنتاجـاً وأغـلب قصائده فى الغـزل والوصف فتلك الأعـذار والحجج لم تقنع صديقه ( دكتور شادول ) لعلمه علم اليقين بأنه يهوى الجمال أينما كان ... ويهوى البنات كُـل مابقن شبه الغـزال ويهوى السبيب كُـل ماهو طـال ويهوى الصدير كُـل ماحَضن رُمان وشـال ... حتى لو أجله حان فإعـتبر ذلك مجرد زوغان من ذلك الشاعر الفنان الذى أسعـد بنى الأنسان فى وطنه الغـالى السودان فـكَـتـب مـداعـبـاً إيـاه :  

مـامـقـبــولـــه أعـــــذارَك .... 
ومـا معــروف مصـيــرَك ويـن 
ومـاهـى صـالــح أعـمـالـَـك ؟؟ 
عـشـــان يــدُّوكَ حـُوراً عـِـيـن 
لـو إنـتَ عـلى الصِّـراط مـاشـى
وشَــرَّكــوا لـيـــك بـى بــِـنـَيــَّه 
حـا تـِخـْـتـَـل كـُـلْ حـسـابـاتــَـك
وحـا تـَحـَـتـِـل حـَـتـْـلـه أبـَديـَّـه 
أمــا لـــــو ضـَــــرب حـَـظــَّــك 
وجـابـوا لـيــك بـنـــات الحُــور 
تـمـوت واقــــف عـلى طــولـك 
ويـشـيـلـك حـِـيـلـك الـمـشـلـول 
وتـتـلـفـَّــت يـمـيـــن وشِـمـــال 
مـشـدُوه بـالجَـمَــال مَـبـْهـــور 
وتحـتــار بـاقـى عـقـلـك طـــار 
فـى مـَـنْ يـهـــوَى أو يخـتـــار 
ديــك قــوَامـا سَـمْهَـر وطـُـول 
وديـك دعَـج الـعـيـون مكحول 
وديـك جَـمَـالا يـَسْـبـى عُـقـُول 
وديـك مـن فـيهـا حـلـو القـول 
وديــك خـلـيـهــا لـى شـــادول 
وديــك شَـعَـراً كـمـــان خـَـلـِّى 
قــَـدُر مـايــزيــد ... نـعُـومـه وطــُـول 
عـذابـنـــا ولـيـلـنــا فـيـهـــو يـطـــول 
وديـك خـِشِـيـمــا بــِنـَـقــِّط كــلام مـعـسـول 
تـقـيـف مـشـدوه وتـفـوت الـقـيـامه عـلـيـك 
واقــف إنـتَ تـِتـلـفـَّـت طــــرَب وذهــــول 
حَـسَـن ........ دنـيــــاكَ لـلــــزى ديـــــل 
وديــــل يـاصــــــاحـبـى هـُــــم دنـيــــاك 
يـَـودنـَّـــك ويـجـيـبـنــَّــك 
ويخـتـنــَّـك ويـشـيـلـنــَّـك 
يجـلـبـنــَّــك ويـبـيـعـنــَّـك 
يغـسـلـنــَّـك ويـشـرنــَّــك 
ويكـتـلـنــَّـك ويـدفـنـنــَّـك 
يقـيــدو الـنـار يـشـدنــَّـك 
ويـبـرن عـُودك الـمـسـلـوب يحــرقـنــَّـك 
تـفــوح إنــتَ ويـزيــد دنــَّــك 
وتـغـَـنـِّى الـدنـيــا بـى فـنــَّـك 
ده حـال الـدنـيـــا مـابـتــــدوم 
مــره تــُـلام ومــره تـَـلــُـــوم 
ويـوم تـتـعـب مـره تحِــب وتـشْـبـَع حـُـب 
ومــره تـحـِـب ومـاتـِنـْحـَـب 
حـَسـَن خـلـيـهـم الـسـمـعـوك وأرجــع لـى حـلــو كـلامــك 
معـقـــول الـقـيــامـه تـقــوم قــَبـُــل مـاتحـقــق أحــلامـــك ؟؟ 


ياسادتى يبقى ذلك الكلام مجرد دعـابة بين صديقين أرادا  أن يُـدْخِـلا البهجة والسرور فى نفوس أولئك الغـلابة أهـلى الغـبـش  والـشـاهـد على ذلـك فـقـد قـال لى أخى وصديقى الراحـل حـسـن الـزبـيـر  ضاحكـاً وبعـد فترة من تلك ( المجادعة الأخوانية ) ياخى ماتدخل تـَـقـَوِّم لينا القيامة دى تانى من جديد . فقلت له دى حاجات أنا مابقـدر عـليها ... كل مجال وليهو فرسانو وإنت ( جوكى خطير ) ودكتور شادول قِـدِر يجاريك فياخى خلـيها أصلها قايمه قايمه وأظنها قـرَّبت فقال لى ضاحكـاً أيضـاً : تقوم ليه ؟ نحن لسه شفنا حاجه فى الدنيا دى ... فـرحـل ... نعـم رحـل عـنها وهـو يغـنى لها وللحب والجمال ولم تـفـارق ثـغـره الأبتسامه وحلو الحديث ... فـيـا أحبتى لـم يـبـق لى حـديـث ... غـيـر أن أترحـم على روح أخى وصديقى الراحل حسن الزبير فـقـد كان لى خير أنيس ولشعـراء الجيل الحديث أمام المصنفات يوم الخميس خير جليس ...                                           وإلى لـقـاءٍ آخـر ... تحياتى بـلا حـدود ...   
*

----------


## مرهف

*تسلم مصعب
ابداع حد الاشباع
...

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تسلم مصعب
ابداع حد الاشباع
...





لك التحية عزيزى مرهف
اعجبنى واستمتعت بالموضوع 
لذا قمت بالنقل لتستمتعو بالقصة والسرد الجميل من الراوى
*

----------


## az3d

*قمة في الروعة 
مشكوووور على المشاركة الجميلة دي يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دا كلو من الزول الداير يخطب دا وشوكشوهو 
*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*شكرا لك الاخ مصعب على الابداع ورحم الله الصداح حسن الزبير واشاء الله يا مصعب قيامتك ما تقوم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*روعة والله 
لك كل الشكر اخي مصعب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور يا مصعب . . . لاكين بيني و بينك إنت قاصد قيامة البرير و الله مجرد مصادفة !!!!
*

----------


## dawzna

*تسلم يا راقي 
مع وعد بملف صوتى جميل للمساجلة أعلاه
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف شكر يا رااائع
*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشكرو ياصفوة كلكم على المرور
وانشاء الله كلكم قيامتكم ما تقوم
*********
عزيزى الحواشابى البرير ومعاهو نملة السكر قيامتهم قامت بامر ساكواهور

*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*شكرا مصعب علي الموضوع
الراقي والرائع  

كويعة:[fot1]
(سمعنا انها قامت عندك فكرة يا مصعب تكون وين علي حسب خبرتك)
[/fot1]
*

----------


## fanan

*رحم الله الراحل حسن الزبير واسكنه فسيح جناته 



عودا حميدا الرائع احمد فرح شادول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*اجــــــــمل بوســت
تسلــم يدكـ
                        	*

----------

